# Horizontal Band Saw, Sears Roebuck - $100 (Grass Valley, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Jun 28, 2019)

https://goldcountry.craigslist.org/tls/d/grass-valley-horizontal-band-saw-sears/6907537944.html


----------



## Radials (Jun 28, 2019)

Looks very similar to the one I've got on my rebuild to-do list.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 28, 2019)

They aren’t very good imho.
Spend a bit more and get a horror freight, new.


----------



## Radials (Jun 29, 2019)

Janderso said:


> They aren’t very good imho.
> Spend a bit more and get a horror freight, new.


Thanks for the tip. I think it's probably just a little undersized but looks like a fun project.


----------

